# [SOLVED] can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying to reconfigure my Linksys wrt54g. I've had it for a few years, but only as a hard-wire connection to my computers at home. I decided to try going wireless, but when I did, it wanted a password. I don't know what it is, so I reset the Linksys. When I did, it stopped working, period. 
Verizon, my DSL provider, tried to talk me through a basic configuration, but without success. They gave me Linksys' phone number, but when they said that it was going to cost $29.95 for them to tell me how to fix it, I said I'd have to think about it, and started hitting the web to see if that was my only option. That's why I'm here.
I had trouble getting to the Linksys through 192.168.1.1 When I did, it asked for a password. I was able to get in using "admin" as the password and leaving the user name blank. But an example shown on the Linksys website gave a "for instance" example showing "192.168.2.1". At that point (and at this one, too!) I was willing to try anything, so I entered that into the field on my router's set-up screen. Now I still have no router, but I can no longer each it, either by "192.168.1.1", or ".2.1", or, as I may have screwed up and entered ".1.2", trying that doesn't get me in to the router either. I've pushed and held the reset button several times hoping to reset it to factory specs, but 192.1.1 doesn't work.
So how do I "fix" all my "fix-up.s"?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Is this what you have done to reset your Lynksis router? Try it one more time following this guide.

1.Press the reset button for 30 seconds.
The settings should now be returned to the factory default settings, meaning any changes you had made would be deleted.

2.Open up your Web browser and enter “192.168.1.1″ in the address bar.

3.For the login, leave a blank ID and enter “admin” as the password.

Please post an update.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Ok. I'm doing this on my lunch hour, and in the rush discovered that I didn't have the computer I was using to reach the router plugged into it! Of course it didn't work!
I'll ad to this later, as when I figured out that was the problem, I tried entering my IP info, and failed to connect. But that'll have to wait until later. 
Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

If you're able to connect directly to the router and please provide this information. We'll help you to get logged on to your router. Are you able to access the internet if you are wired directly to yoru router?

Can you pls. provide me an ipconfig /all info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Thanks, I wondered if I should close this thread and open another. I'm still lost, but what can you say when the problem is "You can't fix stupid?" Something about the idiot in front of the keyboard.
Anyhow, I've done a lot of what you requested. In fact, where I run into trouble is the "paste into clipboard" part. I can open the terminal and IPCONFIG /ALL OK, just can't figure out what or where the clipboard is! Refer to the first paragraph, I guess.
When I did the IPCONFIG, it gave an IP address of 192.168.1.101
I have the set-up screen for Linksys open on another computer, and entered that into the field marked "starting IP address" and "Local IP address." All other fields I left as they were, with "Host Name" and "Default Name" blank,Automatic Configuration-DHCP showing as selected, and DHCP checked as enabled. When I tried to "save settings," the icon just "spun," like it was trying to connect, but nothing happened. After about a minute or so I stopped it.
Can you see the "error of my ways"?


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

It takes me a while. I'm slower than most folks!



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gevtemp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-0A-A0-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 18, 2010 3:38:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 19, 2010 3:38:08 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>PING 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

No problem.....Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1 is your router's IP. What error are you getting when you tried to log on?


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Maybe this will help. I added the additional "pings".

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gevtemp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-0A-A0-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 18, 2010 5:19:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 19, 2010 5:19:48 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>PING 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>PING YAHOO.COM
Ping request could not find host YAHOO.COM. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\GEVTECH>


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

And for what it's worth, I went on another computer with Linux Mint, and entered "ifconfig"

pottzie-desktop pottzie # ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:10:dc:df:17:dd 
inet addr:192.168.1.100 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::210:dcff:fedf:17dd/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:21038 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:11648 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:22224911 (22.2 MB) TX bytes:1146897 (1.1 MB)
Interrupt:23 Base address:0x6000 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:33728 (33.7 KB) TX bytes:33728 (33.7 KB)


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

I just set the router to the default settings, and nothing changed; no internet.
I also downloaded the firmware from Linksys, but it's a .bin file. How do I open and run it from Windows? The .bin I assume is a binary file.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*



pottzie said:


> I just set the router to the default settings, and nothing changed; no internet.
> I also downloaded the firmware from Linksys, but it's a .bin file. How do I open and run it from Windows? The .bin I assume is a binary file.


You have to logon to your router's configuration and upload the new firmware version.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

I burned the .bin to a cd. Now when I try and get XP to run it, it just sees it as a video file, and won't run it. Keeps trying to open it with VLC mdia player.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

I'm starting to think you either have a bad cable between the router and the modem, or the router is bad.

Did you follow the setup instructions EXACTLY? If there's any doubt, you might want to repeat them.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

If you mean the reset router/turn off router and everything else/turn on modem and let it get it's groove/turn on router and ditto/same for computer-then: Do as instructed in the terminal in XP (that was the second print out, but it says what it saw). So far that's what I've done. The Linksys set up shows 192.168.1.1 and I accepted that as the settings to go with. The screen said "accepted," or something like it, and I exited and tried to get to the web, with no luck.
I did the download but haven't found a way to run it in Windows or Ubuntu. The Ubuntu has more bells and whistles, and I thought perhaps Wine could do something with it, but it said nope. 
What (several, no doubt) steps am I missing?


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

For sake of review, all I was trying to do when this sarted was reset my password. i had no idea that it would wipe out the settings. I didn't know how much i could screw things up armed only with a paper clip. Al-qiuda's got nothing on me!
So what did I change/alter/destroy with the paper clip reset? And that's why I don't think it's the cable. When the moderators gave their responses, it seemed as if they thought what I had hopefully done was evidently sufficient to make it work. I thought that I would have to change something from the default settings.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

We can help you setup everything again. 

Were you able to log on to your router doing this procedure? In my understanding "yes" Type 192.168.1.1 and hit enter. You should see the login screen. Leave the username blank and type admin as the password and hit enter.

I have a very detailed guide here to get your computers to be connected to your router, wired and wireless.

To secure your wireless network with WEP or WPA (we recommend WPA or WPA2), pls. follow this guide.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Thanks 2xgrump. I had high hopes when I read that i needed to go to the Mac address clone page, as that was a new piece of information that I was missing. I did that, and after selecting enable, I hit "save settings" to get out. That went to a page that said it was successful, and a button that said "continue." When I hit that button, it just looped back to the "clone Mac address" page, so I closed everything and unplugged everything and rebooted the modem, then the router, then the computer. When i tried to get to the 'net, the "Firefox was unable to find the server at.." screen came up.
Was I supposed to do something or go to another screen on the router set up before I closed it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Did you follow the whole guide from the link that I've provided you? Including the second link. It's important to complete setting up your router's configuration to successfully get you connected. Can you log back on again to the router's IP?


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Yes, I can get to the router by just entering 192.168.1.1
I thought that I followed the guide. 192.168.1.1 as default, DHCP enabled twice on the first page. Local IP of 192.168.1.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0

On the Mac address it's enabled. I also have a user defined entry number 00:18:39:cd:e7:4f

And that's all! I'll try shutting everything down and powering on each device separately and waiting until it's "done it's thing" before starting the next device. I doubt that it's necessary to do to the computer, as it's linux based, and I doubt that it sees anything from the router until I try and open a web browser. But if it makes it work, I'm ready to try animal sacrifice!
We all remember the quote, supposedly from Einstein, about doing the same thing over and expecting something different.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

You will need to shut down the computer that's connected to the Router. Here's a complete guide, whenever you're ready.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Did that. No luck. But now, thanks to a download I did promising to "update your Linksys driver" that I stopped from installing when I recognized it as a piece of crap that installs the "Ask Toolbar," I now have the Ask Web search engine in front of me....no matter what I enter into the search bar. Thankfully it's the wife's computer! I'll have to deal with that separately.

I went and re-ran the ipconfig/all. Nothing new there, either. I need to try something different. At this point a sledge hammer sounds good.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Any wireless computers up and running (connected to the internet) in your network yet or connected wirelessly to your router? We've been so focused trouleshooting your router, I almost forgot to ask that. Since you've done a Power Cycle.

Also, disable any Firewall/Decurity software for now if you have one installed in this wireless computer.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

No wirless yet-I've got enough trouble! Did the reset with the wife's Windows computer but I doubt that firewall affected it, as it's set at whatever it's been since this started.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

You may or I can locate the FULL Manual of your router, it will help this time. Here's the link if you want to search the manual your self. You will need the exact make and model of the router including the Version.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

Well,after two days I can get on the Internet through the router!
I read the online set up manual, and saw a few places where it referred to "information provided by your internet provider." I called Verizon just to double check that what I had was correct. When I said that Linksys wanted $29.95 to get me going, they were horrified, and said that while they didn't have access to Linksys' data, they would try and see what they could do. This was the start of what would turn into a perhaps two hour phone call. The first rep was super, and the way they went about it was reconfiguring the MODEM! After several different configurations, including something about changing the modem from bridged to un- bridged (and destroying any connection to the Internet in the process!), and several different who-knows-what as they worked from their end with their software, we got...nowhere. Fast.
She said that it was taking so long that a level 3 tech was going to take over. After quite a while asking "Why is THAT screen showing in the modem set up graphic?", and trying to get out of the set-up what was happening, or more acuratly getting the same screen that he had on his monitor to display on mine, he figured out that it had gone into some PPP set up, and that I needed DHCP. He was finally able to get it to work, and when he did, had me connect the router, and wallah, Internet for the entire house.
I said that i had been trying for two days on a forum, and if there was a solution that I would try and post it, saving others from this "experience." He said that a lot of times when someone plugs in a new piece of equipment, the IP address and Mac address aren't recognised, although he said that it would reset overnight, but that never happened for me. When the router was reset, the sytem didn't recognize it, or the router didn't recognise the system, I dunno. Either way something didn't like something, and it wouldn't work.
So that explains why everyone was mystified when I couldn't connect. And I was thinking that something was messed up with my "doodling" with the system. and now there's only one more simple little thing to do.
Anyone up for helping me make it work wirelessly? This speaks volumes about my sanity


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

If you have the router working with a wired connection, and you can now access the router's setup at 192.168.1.1, we can help.


Let's start and see if we can see it at all, it should be unencrypted after the reset.


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pottzie (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*

I think I'll mark it solved. One question I had is how to know if it's wireless, as I haven't set up my (old!) laptop with a wireless card or usb yet. 
That part of the story was solved when my daughter discovered that her i-phone was getting online. That wasn't happening a week ago. Maybe it makes up for Dad making the internet go away for several days!
I know that I need to make the security settings stronger than the non-existent default settings. But I'm in a somewhat remote area. And if someone were able to drain all my accounts, they'ed soon discover that they could have made more working at a gas station.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't reach linksys wrt 54g with 192.168.1.1*



pottzie said:


> I think I'll mark it solved. One question I had is how to know if it's wireless, as I haven't set up my (old!) laptop with a wireless card or usb yet.
> That part of the story was solved when my daughter discovered that her i-phone was getting online. That wasn't happening a week ago. Maybe it makes up for Dad making the internet go away for several days!
> I know that I need to make the security settings stronger than the non-existent default settings. But I'm in a somewhat remote area. And if someone were able to drain all my accounts, they'ed soon discover that they could have made more working at a gas station.


So you got it all sorted out finally. You should detect a wireless connection from one of your wireless computers (not wired to the router of course) within your home network. From the bottom right corner, next to the time, there should be a wireless icon, dbl click on it and your shd be able your wireless home network. or from Control Panel => Network, select Wireless Network.


----------

